# 489 Visa First Entry Queries



## Scorpionrocks (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I have received 489 Visa (family-state sponsored) on 18/09/2017.

The deadline for our first entry to Australia is 09/01/2018. I have some queries regarding our first entry as listed below.

1. Is it necessary that we visit Orana region in particular or can we arrive in Sydney, make immigration stamping and return? 

2. Is there any minimum time period we need to spend there during our first entry?

3. Is there any documentation that we need to do during our first entry?

4. Which official authority do we need to visit or mail so as to confirm or inform that we have completed our first entry.

The reply to above queries will help us to decide our travel dates.

Thank you


----------



## Scorpionrocks (Sep 21, 2017)

Expecting a reply.


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Scorpionrocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received 489 Visa (family-state sponsored) on 18/09/2017.
> 
> ...


Hey scorpion rocks,

I can't answer your queries but I do needs your expert's advice as you already got the visa. For which state, you applied your 489 FS immigration?
I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under Software Engineering occupation in 489 Family Sponsored subclass (Victoria State) with 65 points. 

Can you please guide me whether I would be able to get the invitation in 489 FS subclass under Victoria State??? 
OR
They will issue visa to 189 subclass 1st and once fulfill then will consider 489 people as per pro-rata rule??? 


Thanks.

Regards,
Salman


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Scorpionrocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received 489 Visa (family-state sponsored) on 18/09/2017.
> 
> ...


1. You do not have to visit Orana.

2. None.

3. None.

4. Nobody. It is only after you arrive for residency that you should inform the state. More details here: *New arrivals and expatriates*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mistertyre said:


> Hey scorpion rocks,
> 
> I can't answer your queries but I do needs your expert's advice as you already got the visa. For which state, you applied your 489 FS immigration?
> I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2017 under Software Engineering occupation in 489 Family Sponsored subclass (Victoria State) with 65 points.
> ...


SkillSelect (*this page* for instance) says there won't be any 489 invitations for pro rated occupations if there are enough from the 189 subclass.


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello . Please give me time details of your visa grant ? I applied family sponser Victoria on 16th August. You got direct grant or co allocation. ?


----------



## Scorpionrocks (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi salman, I applied with New South Wales. I got invitation in October 2016. But as my wife was pregnant we did our medicals only in april 2017 along with our Child
We got visa grant on 18th September


----------



## paps5485 (Oct 18, 2018)

I do have a 489 visa and need to do a first entry before Nov 17,2018.
We have planned a trip to visit Sydney,Melbourne and Gold Coast so that I can get the VISA validated.
As mine is a SA region sponsored 489 visa, is it Ok if I get out through Sydney/Melbourne airport immigration or should I specifically land in SA only?Please can somebody confirm.I have already planned the trip and changing my itinerary would cost me too much  .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

paps5485 said:


> I do have a 489 visa and need to do a first entry before Nov 17,2018.
> We have planned a trip to visit Sydney,Melbourne and Gold Coast so that I can get the VISA validated.
> As mine is a SA region sponsored 489 visa, is it Ok if I get out through Sydney/Melbourne airport immigration or should I specifically land in SA only?Please can somebody confirm.I have already planned the trip and changing my itinerary would cost me too much  .


You are alright, you don't have to land in SA.


----------



## Vikramchopra (Dec 1, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> paps5485 said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a 489 visa and need to do a first entry before Nov 17,2018.
> ...


7



Hi I have the same query ...I got 489 granted SA so can you please tell me that do I have to land in SA only or I can land in any state in Australia?


----------



## nauman1392 (Dec 6, 2018)

Vikramchopra said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > paps5485 said:
> ...


You can land anywhere in Australia..


----------

